# Is it possible to sale from your myspace page???



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

Say you dont have the experience or knowlege right now to make a website. Is it possible to make a myspace page and add a paypal button and sale your shirts from you myspace????????


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

Technically, the way you describe it would be a violation of MySpace Terms of Agreement: 



> *Non-commercial Use by Members.* The MySpace Services are for the personal use of Members only and may not be used in connection with any commercial endeavors except those that are specifically endorsed or approved by MySpace.com.


However, you could create a MySpace page that simply promotes your company/brand and links out to a basic hosted web store (such as eBay, Yahoo Shopping, etc.).


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

dam do you think they would actully catch me??? lol but I was looking at yahoo stores is that right that it cost 40 bucks a month to have a store?????


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, they routinely run scans for external links and will delete your account without warning or ability to get it back. 

Trust me, you're not the first person to think of using MySpace to sell something. Those guys are ALL over that.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

MoustacheKC said:


> Yes, they routinely run scans for external links and will delete your account without warning or ability to get it back.
> 
> Trust me, you're not the first person to think of using MySpace to sell something. Those guys are ALL over that.


Hahahahahahahaha you got that right. Bye bye my first 7 myspace pages.


----------



## grand rkiteq (Aug 24, 2006)

guess what NEW YORK, NEW YORK I'M BACK, ok that also answers my Q? about my space so what's the solution someone mentioned having a link to your site. Once you have a site, well basically I need info on all this, I'll search further but any replies would be appreciated about how to get a site free, or low-cost possible preferably, and vending, and tax options like paypal I need to know about all this if anybody has any info on this, I must have your brain HaHa just kidding but pleaze HELP!


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's what I've done with a few clients in the
past that couldn't afford my web design services...

Go to USFreeAds.com and create a free account.
Then setup a single classified ad with a paypal link
for the product that you're selling.

I don't use MySpace so I can't say whether or not
it's within their ToA, but it's certainly a way to build
a simple page to host your ad copy and Paypal link.

LC


----------



## grand rkiteq (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanx Woody wood I'll keep that in mind, thanks for unintentionally warning me ahead of time also that your web design services are probaly xpensive too, ha just kidding but as I go along I made need a few more pointers I appreciate everthing


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem. 

BTW, It's not so much that my web design services
are expensive... web designers are a dime a dozen,
but the SEO and marketing services that I almost
always insist on implementing into the design from
the start (because what good is a website if no one
sees it), run kinda steep. 

I'm trying to get out from behind the computer,
that's the reason I'm here. I figure I have a lot of
useful experience that I can share in exchange for
your knowledge of the t-shirt printing industry. 

LC


----------



## DaveWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

i have had my myspace account for a over a year now and about a month ago added a shopit store to my account which allows people to click on the shirt they want and order it thru there


----------



## grand rkiteq (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks I'll check out your page and see exactly how you've set it up. I don't think they would trip too much on a simple link after all what good would "my space" be if you couldn't at least advertise (if not vend?) And there's alwayz individuals on there pluggin' music, right?


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

see i really dont know because SHiPSHAPE sells online and they are pretty big and successful. if it links to paypal is it ok?

MySpace.com - SHiPSHAPE ROOLZ - 97 - Male - Cincinnati, Ohio - www.myspace.com/shipshapeclothing


.austin


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

It would be cheaper to just get your own host and a shopping cart. You will have to pay up front, but over all it would be cheaper.


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how you could make a link out of a picture of a t-shirt you have on myspace that would send you over to (lets say cafepress.com)site where it's for sale?
In other words does anyone know how to make a link out of an image to another site?


----------

